
Code PHP and Python on S60v3 Mobile (2008) - app4soft
https://masteranza.wordpress.com/2008/03/23/code-php-and-python-on-mobile-s60v3/
======
app4soft
Additionally author create small tweak (as Python-script) that allow input
Polish characters on Nokia SU-8W.[0]

[0] [https://masteranza.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/tweak-
no-3-polis...](https://masteranza.wordpress.com/2009/02/10/tweak-no-3-polish-
characters-on-nokia-su-8w/)

